# Dressage Instructors- Scotland



## 1990hr1992 (17 October 2009)

As title really. Anyone know any any good dressage instructors in Central Scotland?

Price per lesson would be really helpful. Posted this in NL too.

Thanks


----------



## squirrelc17 (17 October 2009)

There is Jill Grant who is apparantly really good based at ingliston, and Adrienne Taylor (Dunning area). not sure of prices though.
Diana Zajda is really good too.


----------



## measles (17 October 2009)

Linda Penman who stays a few yards up the road from SNEC?


----------



## kirstyfk (18 October 2009)

Jo Barry and Mary McFarlane but don't know about prices.


----------



## asset2004 (18 October 2009)

Jill Grant is no longer based at Ingliston, she is now based at a yard near Strathaven.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (18 October 2009)

Hi


Elizabeth Leslie based at Cleish, £25 per hour at hers think about £45 if she is travelling to you.

Sue Grice comes down once a month from up north as was based here. £25 per hour.

x


----------



## Jingleballs (19 October 2009)

Jo Barry is £35 for an hours lesson.

I use Katie Barr - £25 for 45 minutes.


----------



## nsinclair (16 December 2009)

Hi there! Just noticed this post on dressage instructors - Diana Zajda and the concern about price.

As a friend of hers, of course I recommend her services ... but why not check out her training philosophy because if you don't agree with that then the price is quite irrelevant ... just a thought!

She presents her training philosophy to the world at http://www.dianazajda.com/TRAINING.aspx.

All the best for 2010


----------



## nsinclair (16 December 2009)

Oops! The link is:

http://www.dianazajda.com/TRAINING.aspx

No DOT after the aspx!


----------



## clump (20 December 2009)

Diana Zadja is excellent. I first went to her when my old horse pulled a tendon and I needed somewhere to ride. That was 10 years ago and I still  have lessons from her, now with my younger horse. She teaches quite a few very high level dressage and event riders but also teaches our riding club and other groups, so it doesn't matter if you are a professional or pleasure rider.  I am qualified and have myself been teaching for over 20 years, so I have experienced and watched quite a few instructors in my time. Diana is always very positive and insightful and really makes a difference.

I have also ridden a horse she schooled herself and it was a joy to ride - light, supple, forward going and very obedient. I can't recommend her enough. Definitely worth trying a lesson with her.


----------



## clump (20 December 2009)

Re my comment on Diana Zajda, I have just read all the comments on price - you get what you pay for. I have friends who thought she was expensive - then they had a lesson from her and have never gone back to their cheap instructors. 

I am stunned how little some instructors charge - you would pay more for a car mechanic to change your tyres.


----------



## Nic (20 December 2009)

Never had stressage lessons with Diana but have XC schooled with her &amp; thought she was great.


----------



## MissIndependant (15 November 2011)

Hi Im looking for a good flatwork/dreesage instructor based or that will travel to central Scotland. 
Ive heard good things about Katie Barr but have been unable to find any contact details for her. If anyone could help that would be great


----------



## LMR (15 November 2011)

I would recommend either Jo Hamilton (nee Barry). I have moved yards and they use Corina Wyse who they highly recommend. I will be having a lesson soon with her so can post back. I have heard a lot of negative things about Mary and had a test riding clinic with her and felt i got nothing from her but everyone is different! 

Maybe worth seeing if you can go along and watch them teach before you spend your money.


----------



## applestroodle (15 November 2011)

Another one for Linda Penman she is excellent and as measles said she is near SNEC, she does a lot of teaching at SNEC through Almond RC but will also come to you.


----------



## Miss L Toe (15 November 2011)

asset2004 said:



			Jill Grant is no longer based at Ingliston, she is now based at a yard near Strathaven.
		
Click to expand...

yes she has clinics at Ingliston, but travels.


----------



## Britestar (15 November 2011)

Erik Mackechnie, based at Gleneagles - excellent!


----------



## tricksibell85 (15 November 2011)

Linda Barnes! Big fan


----------



## Naryafluffy (16 November 2011)

Stuart Walker @ Bathgate you can come to the yard he is based at (indoor and outdoor school, although outdoor school a bit tight) or he will travel. 07769727560


----------



## oscarwild (16 November 2011)

Yeah Another vote for Stuart Walker at Bathgate. £30 for 45 mins at his yard.  If your local to him he will travel.


----------



## Jingleballs (17 November 2011)

MissIndependant said:



			Hi Im looking for a good flatwork/dreesage instructor based or that will travel to central Scotland. 
Ive heard good things about Katie Barr but have been unable to find any contact details for her. If anyone could help that would be great
		
Click to expand...

Have PM'd you


----------

